# REC--Tropical Oat Muffins



## PA Baker (May 2, 2005)

*Tropical Oat Muffins*

2 c flour
3/4 c whole oat bran cereal, crushed
1/2 c shredded sweetened coconut
2 tsp baking powder
1 tsp cinnamon
3 oz salted roasted macadamia nuts, chopped
1 stick butter, softened
3/4 c sugar
1/2 c packed light brown sugar
3 eggs
2 overripe bananas, mashed
2 tsp vanilla
1 (8 oz) can crushed pineapple, drained

Preheat oven to 350F.  Grease bottom of muffin pans.

Combine flour, cereal, coconut, baking powder, cinnamon and macadamia nuts in a large bowl.  Set aside.

Combine butter and both sugars in a separate large bowl.  Beate until light and fluffy.

Add eggs and blend well.  Stir in bananas, vanilla and pineapple.  Mix well.

Add the dry mixture and stir until just moist.

Fill muffin cups to 2/3 full.  Bake for 25 minutes or until golden brown and toothpick comes out clean.

Serve with pineapple or other tropical fruit jam and/or butter.


----------



## SierraCook (May 2, 2005)

Yum, PA Baker.   I bet the coconut adds great flavor, but would it be OK to leave it out.  I am allergic to it.


----------



## PA Baker (May 3, 2005)

Allergic to coconut?   Yes, I'm sure it would be fine, SC!  I bet you could even add something else to give it a new twist, like very finely chopped dried mango or papaya.


----------



## SierraCook (May 3, 2005)

Actually, it is not the coconut.  It is the sulfites that it and other dried fruits are preserved with.  Sometimes I can find items sulfite free.  Thanks for answering my question.


----------



## middie (May 3, 2005)

pa these sound terrific !! think i'll make these next time i have to bring something to a get-together his grandmother has often.


----------

